# Help I need a shower!



## Nicepud (Feb 2, 2010)

Hope you can give me some advice (also left the same post on Diabetes uk as I'm getting smelly!!)...
I started on the Paradigm Veo yesterday and so far all is well.  But I need a shower!  Do I suspend or leave the pump dripping when I disconnect?  If I suspend do I need to prime or fill cannula when I reconnect?  Also is the infusion site ok left to get wet as there is no cover?  Using Quick-set.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 2, 2010)

Nicepud said:


> Hope you can give me some advice (also left the same post on Diabetes uk as I'm getting smelly!!)...
> I started on the Paradigm Veo yesterday and so far all is well.  But I need a shower!  Do I suspend or leave the pump dripping when I disconnect?  If I suspend do I need to prime or fill cannula when I reconnect?  Also is the infusion site ok left to get wet as there is no cover?  Using Quick-set.
> 
> Thanks for your time.



Hiya

Don't panic, you can have a shower   Just remove the pump and don't do anything.   It doesn't drip and you don't need to suspend it at all, it just stops delivering until you connect back up.

We personally do not prime again.  I only know one person who does, no-one else needs to.   This will come with practice.  If you find you go up after showers then you may well need to so its trial and error.

We never put the cover on the canula.  Never have done for anything other than on a beach to stop the sand.  

Sounds like you are doing ok.   Ask any questions and hopefully we can answer them for you.  

Have a nice shower


----------



## Nicepud (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you, thank you!
My family will be pleased.


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 2, 2010)

Nicepud said:


> Thank you, thank you!
> My family will be pleased.



Hi smelly! and welcome to the forum!

Im abit in shock you have been let loose on a pump without any advice on this! What a nightmare!

Hope you are enjoying the pump and just post if we can help with anything. I have only been pumping since July, but happy to help wherever I can.

All the best.


----------



## Cate (Feb 2, 2010)

Your pump will be fine if you just detach it and leave it running - I only suspend mine for swimming (pool or sea) or similar normally.  You might find a tiny amount of insulin visible when you go to reconnect, that's what you haven't received - unless you're planning a shower that's hours long it shouldn't drip!   And you shouldn't need to correct or prime either.

Quick sets do have covers for the infusion sites, at a guess you were started at a clinic and the nurse opened the set?  If so, you might not have been given the cover but presuming you have spare sets now then you could open a new one, take out the little clear plastic cover and use that if you want to.  Then just make sure you use that set next!

HTH!


----------



## Mand (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Nicepud

Just wanted to say that my son is on a Veo and i ditto what the others have said.

He just disconnects for a shower, does not put the plastic cover on, does not suspend, does not prime when re-connects and is not too high after showering.

He also disconnects briefly when getting dressed of a morning and undressed of an evening because it is more convenient.

Hope you smelling all lovely again now!


----------



## Nicepud (Feb 3, 2010)

Great advice from you all.  I spent a few hours at the clininc on Monday......but there was so much to take in!  Cate is right, my DSN opened the Quick-set, so I didnt receive the caps.  I have taken a couple of days off work and have another visit to the clininc tomorrow to go through some more features on the pump. Sure I will have loads of questions over the next couple of months.  So once again, thank you.x


----------



## Patricia (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello there- just to say same as others.... My son disconnects and doesn't give extra. 

Good to hear from you and happy pumping! We're always here, staggering through together.


----------

